# اختراع محرك (جهاز يعمل بقوة الجاذبية الأرضية) وبالفيديو



## SMART2TROY (2 يونيو 2011)

لا اعرف كيف لم يتم نشر هذا العمل العظيم لمخترع مصري يسمى فريد حماد , هل يجب ان يكون مغنيا أو راقصة أم يجب أن يكون كاذب مبتزلا لتهتم به صحفنا و مواقعنا و اجهزة الاعلام العربية, ​ 
لقد حزنت كثيرا عندما رايت هذا الاختراع وقد عرضه صاحبه في شريط فيديو على احد المواقع المفترض انها مهتمة بالمخترعين ولكن وااسفاه فان الموقع قد وضعه في المواضيع المتاخرة ووضع في مقدمته بعض الافكار الساذجة التي لا ترقى اساسا الى كلمة اختراع, والتى عمل اصحابها الساذجين من اضاعة الفرص على مخترعين حقيقيين في بلادنا .​ 
وهذا هو عنوان الفيديو على موقعين _ فقط _ و عجبي شريط فيديو لأهم اختراع في التاريخ و لمخترع مصري عربي, ولا يساهم أحد في نشره بينما ننشر فقط الاختراعات التافهة والمدعية مثل (جهاز للوضوء الالكتروني) الماليزي مثلا .​ 
اتعلمون ماهو الاختراع انه محرك يعمل بالطاقة الكهرومغناطيسية للأرض , أي بدون طاقة كهربية أو وقود , والمحرك بالفعل يولد عزم جيد كما رايت في الفيديو أي انه ليس مجرد عجلة لعبة تدور بعزم القصور الذاتي المكتسب في اول الحركة مثلا .​ 
لكل من يقتنع بصحة الفكرة أرجو ان يعمل على نشر هذا الفيديو و اسم هذا المخترع تشجيع له ولامثاله من المجهتدين الجادين اصحاب العقليات القيمة, فقد يصل الى سمع أحد المسئولين النيام أمر هذا الاختراع, ربما يدعموه ويرحمونا من نواحهم الدائم بسبب مصاريف الدعم الحكومي للوقود.​ 
رابط الفيديو هو 
http://www.kalam.tv/ar/video/55116/index.html
رابط اخر لموقع ثاني 
http://www.mawhopon.net/ver_ar/video_d.php?video_id=7​


----------



## محمد.المصري (2 يونيو 2011)

smart2troy قال:


> لا اعرف كيف لم يتم نشر هذا العمل العظيم لمخترع مصري يسمى فريد حماد , هل يجب ان يكون مغنيا أو راقصة أم يجب أن يكون كاذب مبتزلا لتهتم به صحفنا و مواقعنا و اجهزة الاعلام العربية,
> 
> لقد حزنت كثيرا عندما رايت هذا الاختراع وقد عرضه صاحبه في شريط فيديو على احد المواقع المفترض انها مهتمة بالمخترعين ولكن وااسفاه فان الموقع قد وضعه في المواضيع المتاخرة ووضع في مقدمته بعض الافكار الساذجة التي لا ترقى اساسا الى كلمة اختراع, والتى عمل اصحابها الساذجين من اضاعة الفرص على مخترعين حقيقيين في بلادنا .
> 
> ...



أخي أحمد لم أستطيع مشاهدة الفيديو فهل يمكن شرح فكرة المحرك

كذلك أرجو الإجابة على الأسئلة الآتية

١_هل أثبت فكرة المحرك بالمعادلات قبل أن تحكم على صحته

‎٢_بفرض صحته فإذا
كان محافظ لمبدأ بقاء الطاقة كما تقول في عنوان الموضوع انها ليست مخالفة لقانون بقاء الطاقة فما هي الطاقة المفقودة من الأرض 

٣_لماذا اعتبرت الفيديو قرينة تدل على الصحة

أرجو الاجابة على هذه الأسئلة و جزاك الله خير


----------



## zamalkawi (2 يونيو 2011)

يا عم smart2troy
مش انت بتقول انك مهندس؟؟؟
قولي عملت ايه بالهندسة اللي قعدت 5 سنين تدرسها؟
وعملت ايه ب12 سنة قضتها في المدرسة؟؟
معقول تكون مصدق الكلام دة؟


----------



## ياسر حرارة (2 يونيو 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> يا عم smart2troy
> مش انت بتقول انك مهندس؟؟؟
> قولي عملت ايه بالهندسة اللي قعدت 5 سنين تدرسها؟
> وعملت ايه ب12 سنة قضتها في المدرسة؟؟
> معقول تكون مصدق الكلام دة؟



أقوم الان بتحميل الفيديو, وسأشاهده باذن الله.

ما الهدف من هذا الكلام, ان كان له هدف؟
ان تم الاثبات العلمي فلا مشكلة أبدا.
ثم ان كنت فصيحا كما تبدو فلم لا تقول لي كيف كانت تعمل نافورة الأسود ل400 عام؟ أم أنك ترفض كل ما لم تتعلمه في المدرسة.
سبحان الله


----------



## SMART2TROY (2 يونيو 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> أخي أحمد لم أستطيع مشاهدة الفيديو فهل يمكن شرح فكرة المحرك
> 
> كذلك أرجو الإجابة على الأسئلة الآتية
> 
> ...



أخي العزيز محمد المصري تحية طيبة 

أولا الروابط تعمل وأنا متاكد من انها شغاله فحاول مرة أخرى

ثانيا بالنسبة للمعادلات فانني اتسأل هل لو كانت المعادلات معي ومعك ومع الاخرين فلماذا يكون هو المخترع اذن

ثالثا بالنسبة للفقد في الطاقة فهناك طاقة بالفعل تم استغلالها المخترع قال ان محركه يعمل بطاقة الشق الكهرومغناطيسي للارض فما الذي يجعله مخالف لمبدأ حفظ الطاقة بالله عليك 

بالنسبة للطاقة المفقودة من الارض , فهي تشبه الطاقة المفقودة من الشمس عند استخدامنا الخلايا الشمسية، ولا اعتقد ان الشمس قد نقصت يوما طاقتها نتيجة ذلك. 

رابعا: لماذا اعتقدت ان الفيديو قرينة للصحة؟
هل تسأل بهذا لشكك في تزوير الفيديو, أم لشكك في نظري, أم لشكك في قدرة الرجل على هذا العمل.

ان كان لشكك في تزوير الفيديو فأي عبيط هذا سيقوم بعمل نموذج يكلفه قرشين صاغ عشان يطلع يقول في فيديو انه اخترع جهاز مثل هذا من باب النصب, وهو يعلم بان من سيشتري منه الجهاز لن يدفع له مليم احمر دون ان يتأكد من صحة الجهاز بين يديه.

واذا كان عمله هذا من باب الفشخرة والتباهي الكاذب فلماذا سيصنع نموذج صادق كان ام كاذب , كان يمكن ان يكتب فكرة اخترعه, ويجيب الشلة والزفت ويقعدهم يشوفواانجازته العقيمة وهم طبعا مش فهمين اي حاجة . وكان هذا اسهل له كثيرا والنت مليان بالناس دية , وبعدين يعني تفتكر لما الناس تعرف انه مخترع هتشيله من على الارض مثلا ولاه هيدوله شقة هدية بصفته مخترع , ياناس ياهووو ده المخترع ده في بلدنا المفروض ندعيله بالرحمة من اللى بيشوفه من الجهلة اللي حوالاه, نقوم احنا كمان الناس اللي فهمين قيمة اختراعه نشكك فيه.

اما بالنسبة لشكك في نظري فحضرتك شوف الفيديو وقولي ان كنت جايب حاجة من عندي مثلا, خارج ما قاله المخترع.

اما ان كان شكك في قدرة الرجل على اختراع مثل هذا, فانت اذن قد فعلت مثل قريش عندما قالت( لو انزل على رجلا من القريتين عظيم ), 

نحن لا نوزع الارزاق ياأخي , ولم يكن اديسون اعلم ولا أذكى من عالم مثل ماكس بلانك أو البرت اينشتاين أو مدام كوري أو غيرهم من العقول الجبارة المشهود لها , ولكن اختراعه للمصباح الكهربي في رأي كان انفع للانسانية مما صنعوه, ولو اجتمعوا هم جميعا علي محاولة اختراع ما اخترعه, لما نجحوا في ذلك لان هذا رزقه وليس رزقهم فهل نشكك في رحمة الله.

ياأخ محمد ان الانتقاد عمل سهل ويأتي لذيذا علي النفس البشرية سواء كان قول حق أو قول باطل وتشكيك في الحق , ولكنه لا يأتي باطلا من رجل حق يرى الشئ بعينه صحيحا.

لماذا اعتبرت الفيديو قرينة صحيحة؟ لانني رأيته بعيني ولا يوجد سبب منطقي لتزوير الامر من قبل المخترع.


----------



## SMART2TROY (2 يونيو 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> يا عم smart2troy
> مش انت بتقول انك مهندس؟؟؟
> قولي عملت ايه بالهندسة اللي قعدت 5 سنين تدرسها؟
> وعملت ايه ب12 سنة قضتها في المدرسة؟؟
> معقول تكون مصدق الكلام دة؟



لا تعليق


----------



## SMART2TROY (2 يونيو 2011)

اطلب من السادة مشرفي القسم تثبيت الموضوع مما يسمح بمعرفة الناس بعمل عظيم لأخ لهم قد يحقق امالهم في مستقبل افضل وأنا ارى أن هذا الاختراع المدعم بالفيديو والغير قابل للجدال حول صحته, يستحق فعل الكثير من أجله من دافع الواجب و *ما يرضي الله في نشر ما ينفع الناس وهذا الموضوع لا يقل عن أي موضوع أخر مثبت, حتي ولو لم يكن حجم الزوار له بالالاف, وأشهد الله أنني ليس لي معرفة بصاحب الاختراع من قريب أو بعيد ولكن اليس اختراعه هذا هو ما كنا نحلم به ويقول بعض الزملاء بان الالاف من المخترعين فشلوا في تحقيقه واليوم نرى شاب مصري عربي قد توصل اليه ولا نقوم بدعمه ونشر خبر اختراعه حتى لو بظهر الغيب, كيف؟؟


----------



## ياسر حرارة (3 يونيو 2011)

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zamalkawi
> يا عم smart2troy
> مش انت بتقول انك مهندس؟؟؟
> قولي عملت ايه بالهندسة اللي قعدت 5 سنين تدرسها؟
> ...



بعض الناس يحتاجون أن يقول لهم أحد غير عربي أن ما تفعله صحيح حتى يتيقن أن ما يحدث صحيح, وهذا من رواسب الاستعمار في ظني.
عموما قد تفيد هذه الصفحة في اقناع بعض الناس.
http://www.fuellesspower.com/6_Gravity2.htm


----------



## zamalkawi (3 يونيو 2011)

ياسر حرارة قال:


> بعض الناس يحتاجون أن يقول لهم أحد غير عربي أن ما تفعله صحيح حتى يتيقن أن ما يحدث صحيح, وهذا من رواسب الاستعمار في ظني.
> عموما قد تفيد هذه الصفحة في اقناع بعض الناس.
> http://www.fuellesspower.com/6_gravity2.htm



أأعجمي وعربي؟؟
العلم ليس له لغة ولا وطن
هل لأن "المخترع" في هذا الرابط أمريكي، علي أن أصدقه؟
إن هذا الأمريكي مدعي مثله مثل المصري
ما يحكمنا هنا هو العلم والمنطق والشواهد

أما الأخ smart2troy الذي رأي فيديو فاعتبره دليلا، ورمى كل ما تعلمه وراء ظهره، فأقول له:
في مشاركات سابقة لي هنا قلتها مرارا:
منذ متى نعتد بالفيديو كمصدر وكدليل؟؟
الفيديو فقط عامل دعم، ولكنه ليس دليلا على الإطلاق
عندما نرى فيديو كهذا، في أمر كهذا، فالفيدو كعدمه، لا يثبت شيئا
فمن لديه الجرأة على ادعاء مخالفة الفيزياء، ستكون لديه الجرأة لصنع مثل هذا الفيديو
ربما يكون كلام المخترع صحيح (ولكن ليس في هذه الحالة، أنا أتحدث هنا بوجه عام) ولكن حتى لو كلامه صحيح، فليس الفيديو هو الإثبات على الصحة
من المفترض أننا كمهندسين وعلماء نعرف ما هو الإثبات
وأندهش عندما أرى مهندسين لا يتمتعون بهذه الأساسيات البسيطة التي يميزون بها بين الإثباتات والأدلة العلمية، وبين الإثباتات والأدلة التي تقدم للعوام


----------



## SMART2TROY (3 يونيو 2011)

ياسر حرارة قال:


> بعض الناس يحتاجون أن يقول لهم أحد غير عربي أن ما تفعله صحيح حتى يتيقن أن ما يحدث صحيح, وهذا من رواسب الاستعمار في ظني.
> عموما قد تفيد هذه الصفحة في اقناع بعض الناس.
> http://www.fuellesspower.com/6_gravity2.htm



أخي ياسر اشكرك على دعمك للموضوع واطلب منك ما دمت قد اقنعت بما رأيت العمل على نشر الخبر في أية مواقع تشترك فيها وذلك من باب الفخر باخواننا الذين اثبتوا جديتهم ونجاحهم , وأقول لك ولغيرك ان حرصي على هذا الموضوع ليس بعلم من المخترع لاني لا أعرفه اصلا، ولكن هذا ما يستحقه، اما بالنسبة للصفحة التي كتبتها فهي حتى لو كانت لالبرت اينشتين نفسه, فلن ترقي ابدا لفيديو فيه تجربة ناجحة لا تقبل الشك قام بها أخانا العربي المصري فريد حمودة, كما أننا لسنا في حاجة لكتابات أو هرطقة الاجانب بعد ان رأينا المحرك الاسطوري الذي كنا نتحدث عنه وكان لا دليل على وجوده قد اصبح أمامنا نراه رؤية العين وسيظل هذا العمل عظيم في عيني حتى لو كذبه كل الناس.


----------



## zamalkawi (3 يونيو 2011)

smart2troy قال:


> أخي ياسر اشكرك على دعمك للموضوع واطلب منك ما دمت قد اقنعت بما رأيت العمل على نشر الخبر في أية مواقع تشترك فيها وذلك من باب الفخر باخواننا الذين اثبتوا جديتهم ونجاحهم , وأقول لك ولغيرك ان حرصي على هذا الموضوع ليس بعلم من المخترع لاني لا أعرفه اصلا، ولكن هذا ما يستحقه، اما بالنسبة للصفحة التي كتبتها فهي حتى لو كانت لالبرت اينشتين نفسه, فلن ترقي ابدا لفيديو فيه تجربة ناجحة لا تقبل الشك قام بها أخانا العربي المصري فريد حمودة, كما أننا لسنا في حاجة لكتابات أو هرطقة الاجانب بعد ان رأينا المحرك الاسطوري الذي كنا نتحدث عنه وكان لا دليل على وجوده قد اصبح أمامنا نراه رؤية العين وسيظل هذا العمل عظيم في عيني حتى لو كذبه كل الناس.



يا سيد smart2troy لم أقل أنك تعرف "المخترع" معرفة شخصية
أما اقتناعك بالفيديو فدليل على أنك لا تعرف ما هي أصول التوثيق العلمي
هذا الفيديو موجه للعوام
أما المهندسين والعلماء لا يكفيهم (أو من المفترض ألا يكفيهم) هذا الفيديو

أما عن الفيديو ذاته، ماذا رأينا في الفيديو؟
رأينا شيئا ما يتحرك ويدور، وشخص يقف بجانبه ويقول أنه لا يستعمل وقود
بالله عليك هل هذا إثبات؟ هل هذا ما قلت عليه أنه لا يقبل الشك؟؟
لو كان هذا لا يقبل الشك، فما الذي لا يقبل الشك إذا؟؟
أعطني إثباتا، وأنا أؤيد هذا المخترع بكل ما أوتيت من قوة
أما طالما الإثبات عبارة عن هذا الفيديو، فسيظل المخترع في نظري مدعي إلى أن يثبت العكس


----------



## SMART2TROY (3 يونيو 2011)

انها لا تعمى الابصار ولكن تعم القلوب التي في الصدور

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

تقييم سيئ لانني طلبت تثبيت الموضوع 

(والله ان امركم عجيب)


----------



## SMART2TROY (3 يونيو 2011)

*ان اقتنعت فلك وان لم تقتنع فلك*



zamalkawi قال:


> يا سيد smart2troy لم أقل أنك تعرف "المخترع" معرفة شخصية
> أما اقتناعك بالفيديو فدليل على أنك لا تعرف ما هي أصول التوثيق العلمي
> هذا الفيديو موجه للعوام
> أما المهندسين والعلماء لا يكفيهم (أو من المفترض ألا يكفيهم) هذا الفيديو
> ...



أنا نفسي أفهم من طلب منك التصديق من عدمه, ان اقتنعت فلك وان لم تقتنع فلك, فأنا أو غيري لن نربح شيئا من اقتناعك أو عدمه, وهذا المخترع لم يصنع الفيديو سوى لاعلان اختراعه للشركات العالمية, ولا أظن انه صنع الفيديو لكي يقنع علامة من عظماء العالم مثلك بمصداقيته ومصداقية اختراعه. ان لم تقتنع بالموضوع فيكفيك ما قلته. وكفى مجادلة بغير الحق.


----------



## zamalkawi (3 يونيو 2011)

تصديقي من عدمه لن يؤدي إلى شيء
وانتقادي هنا ليس للاختراع في حد ذاته
ولكن انتقادي أساسا لأسلوب التفكير الغير علمي الذي يسلكه من يقولون أنهم مهندسون
فأنت تقول أنك مهندس، ورغم هذا صدقت كلام هذا المدعي (أو لنقل هذا المخترع إلى أن يثبت العكس) وأظهرت نشر هذا الموضوع على أنه واجب قومي
وأنا بالمثل، أرى أن نشر أسس التفكير العلمي واجب قومي
ربما يكون المخترع غير كاذب (احتمال واه جدا يقترب من الصفر)، ولكن تعاملنا مع المخترع على أنه بطل قومي قبل أن نتثبت هنا هي المشكلة
وهذا سيفتح الباب على مصراعيه لكل المدعين والكذابين والأفاقين لينشروا أباطيلهم وأكاذيبهم
أنت مهندس (أو تقول أنك هكذا) وسمعت خبرا مثل هذا، فهل تنشره بدون أن تتثبت؟
دعني أذكرك بالحديث الشريف الذي يقول
 كفى بالمرء كذبا أن يحدث بكل ما سمع
وهو حديث صحيح
فهل أنت على استعداد أن تتحمل وزر أن تكون ممن يحدث بكل ما سمع؟
أين تقييمك للأمر؟
أين عقليتك العلمية؟
أين علمك الذي تعلمته في 17 عاما؟
أين أسس التوثيق العلمي، والتي من المفترض أنك تعرفها كمهندس؟
أين المصدر العلمي الموثوق به؟
أين التحقق العلمي والاختبار العلمي الرصين المحايد لهذا الاختراع؟
أين كل هذه الأشياء؟
أخي
 كفى بالمرء كذبا أن يحدث بكل ما سمع
هذه نصيحة وليست مقارعة أو مجادلة
فربما في غمرة انبهارنا بروعة الخبر (وهو خبر رائع بالفعل لو أنه صحيح) في غمرة انبهارنا ننسى أسس التحقيق والتدقيق
ورغبة منا في أن يشاركنا الآخرون الفرحة بالخبر نسارع في نشره، والخطأ هنا ليس في الإشراك في الفرحة، ولكن في الإسراع في النشر
المشكلة في أن تسرع في نشر الخبر بدون أن تتأكد، وهكذا بدون أن تدرك ينطبق عليك الحديث الشريف
فعليك الانتباه لهذا
وفقك الله


----------



## ياسر حرارة (3 يونيو 2011)

غريب, حتى الان تنفي صلة الأمر بالفيزياء التطبيقية, مع أن الفكرة الأساسية لا تتعارض مع قوانين الفيزياء, ان كنت تقصد استحالة كونه دائم الحركة, فلنقل باستحالة ذلك عمليا حتى الان ولكن الفكرة فيزيائيا قابلة للتطبيق باستخدام الوزن الطبيعي للأجسام وتحويل مركز الثقل.

الفيديو ليس هدفا ولا وسيلة في نفسه لكن اذا كانت الفكرة علمية فما المانع؟
عموما, طلبي لتفسير حول كيفية عمل نافورة الأسود منك ما زال قائما, وما اذا كانت خاضعة لقوانين الفيزياء.

بالنسبة للأخ كاتب الموضوع:
أنا نشرت هذه المشاركة عبر البريد, ووصلتني بعض الردود غير المتقبلة للفكرة, لذا ان كانت هناك امكانية حتى لمراسلة الرجل, ستكون فرصة جيدة للتأكد من علمية المسألة.

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zamalkawi (3 يونيو 2011)

ياسر حرارة قال:


> غريب, حتى الان تنفي صلة الأمر بالفيزياء التطبيقية, مع أن الفكرة الأساسية لا تتعارض مع قوانين الفيزياء, ان كنت تقصد استحالة كونه دائم الحركة, فلنقل باستحالة ذلك عمليا حتى الان ولكن الفكرة فيزيائيا قابلة للتطبيق باستخدام الوزن الطبيعي للأجسام وتحويل مركز الثقل


أخي، تكلم كلاما حتى أستطيع أن أتفاعل معك
الاستحالة العلمية ناتجة عن الاستحالة النظرية
فتحويل مركز الثقل يعني بالضرورة تغير في الطاقة لو تغير ارتفاع مركز الثقل الجديد
ولكن قبل الدخول معك في نقاش، أحب أن أعرف مع من أتحدث حتى يكون الحوار بناءا
فهلا قدمت نفسك؟؟



ياسر حرارة قال:


> الفيديو ليس هدفا ولا وسيلة في نفسه لكن اذا كانت الفكرة علمية فما المانع؟


أعجبتني هذه العبارة، فهي تصلح كأساس للحديث
الفيديو في حد ذاته لا يقول شيئا، فالأساس هو الفكرة
ولكم الفكرة أساسا غير علمية
الفكرة مستحيلة ليس فقط على المستوى العملي، ولكن أيضا على المستوى النظري
والفكرة ليست علمية أساسا



ياسر حرارة قال:


> عموما, طلبي لتفسير حول كيفية عمل نافورة الأسود منك ما زال قائما, وما اذا كانت خاضعة لقوانين الفيزياء


هذه العبارة بها شقين
الأول تفسير طيفية عمل نافورة الأسود
والإجابة هي لا أعرف!! فأنا أساسا لا أعرف ما هي نافورة الأسود
وحتى لو أعرفها معرفة سطحية، لا يمكن أن أجيبك وأنا جالس في مكتبي، وإنما يجب أن أراها على الطبيعة وأفحصها فحصا جيدا، أو على الأقل أدرس رسومات ومخططات دقيقة لها
وأنا لا أهدف لتفسير عمل هذه النافورة، ولذا فلن أسعى من الأساس للحصول على هذه الرسومات

بالمناسبة، أذكر أن أحد الأعضاء، ربما يكون د حسين، قد وضع تفسيرا لها، ولكني لست متأكدا

أما الشق الثاني، فهو سؤالك الغريب عن خضوع النافورة لقوانين الفيزياء
الأمر يشبه أن تسأل عن خضوع إنسان لقانون الموت، وهل سيموت هذا الإنسان أم لا!!
لا يوجد أي مخلوق على في الكون قادر على تحدي قوانين الفيزياء، فقوانين الفيزياء لم يضعها بشر، وإنما وضعها الخالق
كل ما فعله البشر هو أنهم حاولوا صياغة هذه القوانين، وصحة هذه الصياغات أو خطؤها أو دقتها ستظل محل دراسة إلى أن تقوم الساعة
أما الفيزياء، الطبيعة، فكلنا خاضعون لها شئنا أم أبينا
وبالتالي النافورة خاضعة لقوانين الفيزياء، قوانين الطبيعة، لا شك في هذا


----------



## ياسر حرارة (3 يونيو 2011)

ضحكت حين انقض تقييمي الى هذا المستوى, عموما لا حرج فكل ما فعلته هو أنني أسأل بشكل لا يعجب المشرف كما يبدو.
كما أرى, تذكرني الوسمة " بمخالفة قانون حفظ الطاقة" في هذا المنتدى مثل الهرطقة في العصور الوسطى وأصبحت السمة العامة لكل ما لا يعجب البعض, ولكن ما أدراك أن كل ما تراه لا ينطبق على قانون حفظ الطاقة هو كذلك؟
عموما ظننت أن تكون أسئلتي محط نقاش لكن يبدو أنني أناقش في المكان الخاطىء.


----------



## ياسر حرارة (3 يونيو 2011)

من باب الاجابة أنا مهندس معماري من فلسطين-غزة, لكن لدي امكانية الفهم في مثل هذه الموضوعات فأنا مهتم جدا بها, وكل ما سألته هو سبب لكون هذه الطريقة مستحيلة. فبعد أن قرأت عنها أجد أنها ممكنة نظريا الا أن يكون هناك مانع تطبيقي.
بالنسبة لقوانين الفيزياء التي قصدتها, هي القوانين المسطورة في الكتب, لا القوانين التي لا يختلف عليها اثنان على وجوده ولتصحح عبارتي بـ" قوانين الفيزياء المعروفة".


----------



## ياسر حرارة (3 يونيو 2011)

قبل قليل فهمت سبب التحامل على مثل هذه الموضوعات, ربما لأن المنتدى قد تشبع بها وقد كان الغالب الأعم منها غير صحيح. عموما نسأل الله أن يوفقنا لما فيه خير.


----------



## zamalkawi (3 يونيو 2011)

ياسر حرارة قال:


> وقد كان الغالب الأعم منها غير صحيح


تقصد كلها!!
فلا يوجد موضوع حتى الآن ثبتت صحته
رغم أن بعض هذه المواضيع مر عليها أعوام
البعض يضع فيديوهات كهذا الفيديو في هذا الموضوع
ثم لا نسمع عنه بعدها
وبعضهم يقول توصلت إلى الفكرة العبقرية التي ستحل مشاكل الكون
ثم لا نراه بعدها
والبعض يتناقش ويحاول إقناعنا بفكرته، وبعد محاصرته بالأسئلة التي تهدم فكرته من أساسها ينسحب من النقاش

أما كونك من غزة، فهذا من المفترض أن يجعلك أكثر تصديقا لاستحالة هذه المحركات
فأهلنا في غزة هم الأحوج لمصادر الطاقة تلك، ونحن نعلم أن أخواننا في غزة لا ينقصهم العلم ولا التصميم ولا الإرادة، وأثبتوا بالفعل أن الحاجة أم الاختراع
ومثل هذا الاختراع لا يحتاج لتكنولوجيا دقيقة، فالمخترع فريد حماد اخترع آلته هذه في بيته، فما المانع أن يصنع أهلنا في غزة مثلها؟ وأهلنا في غزة لا تنطبق عليهم نظرية المؤامرة التي يعتبرها البعض السبب الرئيسي لمنع هذه التكنولوجيا
فما الذي منع أهلنا في غزة من صنع هذا المحرك؟؟
في مصر نقول: لو كان فيه الخير ما كان رماه الطير، ولو كان هناك خير في هذا المحركات لتمسك بها الجميع

على كل حال، في انتظار أن يثبت المخترع صحة اختراعه، وهذا لن يحدث، ولكن يمكننا أن نظل منتظرين، ولا نشغل بالنا به إلى أن يعلن الإثباتات القاطعة لنجاح اختراعه، والتي لن تكون مجرد فيديو كهذا الذي عرضه من قبل


----------



## SMART2TROY (3 يونيو 2011)

ياسر حرارة قال:


> قبل قليل فهمت سبب التحامل على مثل هذه الموضوعات, ربما لأن المنتدى قد تشبع بها وقد كان الغالب الأعم منها غير صحيح. عموما نسأل الله أن يوفقنا لما فيه خير.


أخي ان التحامل على هذه المحاولات هو الجهل الاعظم بلا شك, اما قولك بان المنتدى قد تشبع منها فهذا شرف للمنتدى حتى لو كانت المحاولات فاشلة, أما بالنسبة لهذا الاختراع لاخونا فريد فلا يمكن مقارنته وهو مدعم بالفيديو بافكار كتبت وكانت حبر على ورق, ولقد كانت لي محاولة وفشلت بالفعل ولم اخجل من اعترافي بفشلها , كما كانت هناك محاولات اخرى لاخوة اخرين وعندما فشلت لم ينكروا فشلها, ولكن كل محاولاتنا هذه كانت كما قلت حبر على ورق,
لقد سبق وقرأت مقال عن اختراع الاخ فريد منذ فترة بعيدة, ولكني لم اهتم لانه مجرد كلام مثله مثل كل الافكار المكتوبة و التي لم يسعى اصحابها لتجربتها عمليا رغم بساطة صنع نموذج لها, *ولكني عندما وجدت هذا الفيديو أمس مخبئ بطريقة غبية في نفس الموقع المنشور فيه المقال, فلم استطع اهمال هذا الدليل, ولولا ثقة هذا الرجل في اختراعه وأنه يستطيع بيعه (لأنه صحيح) لسعى مثلما فعل الجميع الى نشر الفكرة في مواقع النت ليحس بانه قد فعل ما عليه وانتهى, أو من قبيل الفشخرة والنقص

رابط المقال (كلام وبس) وطبعا محدش من الناس اللي دخلوا على المقال اقتنع يشوية كلام

http://www.mawhopon.net/ver_ar/news.php?news_id=4699

رابط الفيديو مضافا اليه المقال في قسم مفصول تماما عن قسم المقالات لا افهم ماذا يمكن ان يقال عن هذا الموقع العجيب والغريب ان الرجل بيقول ان الاختراع بتاعه بيشتغل بالقوى الكهرومغناطيسية للأرض والجهلة اللي عملوا له الموضوع كتبوا عنوان بمعنى أخر, يبدو لي أن الجهلة اللى حواليه هم من ضيعوه, فكثيرا ما يلبس الجهلة ثوب العلماء في هذا البلد
http://www.mawhopon.net/ver_ar/video_d.php?video_id=7


----------



## محمد.المصري (3 يونيو 2011)

عذرا يوجد مشكلة لدي الآن في الجهاز سوف أكتب مشاركة قريبا


----------



## SMART2TROY (3 يونيو 2011)

انا في انتظار مشاركتك أخ محمد,
فمشاركاتك دائما ما تكون ذات فائدة وتحمل وجهة نظر علمية, 
وتكون بعيدة عن التباهي بالنفس وانكار الأخرين, 
كما يفعل البعض.


----------



## SMART2TROY (3 يونيو 2011)

الجهل الاعظم 
ان التحامل على احلام الناس ودفعهم دفعا الى ترك موهبتهم العلمية, سواء اكانت مبنية على العلم الصحيح أم لا, وذلك بالتحامل عليهم والاستهزاء بهم, وانكار سعيهم في طريق الخير, والباس الحق بالباطل, لاثبات خطأهم وكأن الهدف هو اثبات خطأ الفكرة, وليس اثبات صحتها وهو الواجب علينا السعي اليه, فمن المفترض ان نناقش الاخطاء في افكار بعضنا سعيا لايجاد حل ربما يخطر على بال أي متابع ويكون متلافيا لأخطاء الاخرين, هذا هو المجتمع العلمي *الصحيح والجدير بالاقتداء به, نحن نبني بعضنا لا نهدم بعضنا, بالتحامل والاستهزاء وكأن بيننا ثأر ، ونقول اسس البحث العلمي

أقولها من جديد ( ان التحامل الغير مبرر (بمعنى أخر الاستهزاء والتهكم من افكار الاخرين والمن والاذى عند التصدق بما علمنا الله) لأفكار يطلب اصحابها مناقشتها مع أخوانهم الذين أوتو العلم. لهو الجهل الاعظم بلا ادنى شك.

ولا أقول هذا على كل المدافعين عن قانون بقاء الطاقة, فهناك من يرد عليك مشكورا بكل احترام ويعطى الدليل الرياضي أو الفيزيائيي بدون من ولا أذى مثل الاخ محمد المصري مثلا وأخرين بارك الله فيهم وزادهم علما.



*


----------



## zamalkawi (3 يونيو 2011)

عندك حق يا أخ smart2troy
أحيانا لا يصنع البعض سوى تسفيه آراء الآخرين بدون نقاش
ومن ناحية أخرى البعض يتحمس لأفكار خاطئة أيضا بدون نقاش
فمثلا أنت تحمست لهذه الفكرة التي لو صحت لكانت كسرا لكل قوانين الفيزياء المعروفة
رغم أن المخترع لم يضع أي دليل على صحة اختراعه
فعلينا أن نتعامل مع هذه الفكرة برصانة وليس بحماس
فبنظرية الاحتمالات، نجد أن محاولات صنع محرك دائم الحركة مستمرة منذ ما يزيد على ألفي عام
وعدد الأفكار يقدر بالمئات أو أكثر
ورغم هذا لم تنجح أي فكرة منهم، وبالتالي بنظرية الاحتمالات نجد أن احتمال نجاح الفكرة أقل من واحد في الألف
أما لو وضع المخترع شرحا وافيا لمحركه بحيث يمكن أن ندرسه، وقتها يكون للنقاش معنى
أما مع غياب أي شرح أو إثبات أو دليل من المخترع على نجاح الفكرة، فلا معنى للنقاش، ولا مبرر لنشر الفكرة
وكمهندس، أحترم العلم الذي تعلمته، أرى أن الأفضل هو عدم نشر هذه المواضيع، بل ومحاربتها طالما أن صاحبها يدعي أنه كسر العلم المعروف بدون أن يقدم لنا الإثبات على هذا

الأمر ليس كبرا كما تتصور
أنت فقط لا تتخيل كم يحز في نفسي أن أرى مستوى المهندسين عندنا وهم لا يتبعون أسس التوثيق العلمي المعتبرة
رغم أننا كعرب ومسلمين من أول من اتبع قواعد صارمة للتدوين والتوثيق، ولعل علم الحديث من أبرز الأمثلة على هذا، فقد اهتم العلماء المحدثون بتنقية الروايات المنسوبة للرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام، ووضعوا قواعدا صارمة لقبول أو رفض رواية أو حديث

إن المواضيع التي تحتوي على بعض الأسس العلمية حتى لو خاطئة، يمكن أن نتناقش فيها، وحدث هذا مرارا في ساحة الطاقة البديلة، حدث هذا في محركات الماء، ومحركات الجاذبية، ومحركات الهواء، غيرهم، ولكنك جديد إلى حد ما في هذه الساحة، فربما لم تتابع هذه الحوارات

أما الموضوع الخالي من أي محتوى، ولكنه يدعي كسر قوانين الطاقة المعروفة، فكيف ندعمه؟ هذه المواضيع يجب وقفها، وعندما تحتوي هذه المواضيع على أي محتوى علمي، يمكننا وقتها النقاش حولها

ولعلك لاحظت أنني مع رفضي للفكرة، ركزت نقدي على أسس التوثيق العلمي، فالمخترع لم يذكر أي دليل، ووضع فيديو ليس به أي دليل، ولم يتبع أي أسس للتوثيق العلمي
أما أنت فتدافع عن فكرة لا تعرف عنها أي شيء، فهل هذا ما تعلمناه من الهندسة؟
هذه هي النقطة التي فهمتها أنت كبرا وتهكما، بينما هي عندي مبدأ، وليست كبرا أو تهكما أو تفاخرا
أتمنى أن تكون وجهة نظري قد وضحت


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (3 يونيو 2011)

ياسر حرارة قال:


> ضحكت حين انقض تقييمي الى هذا المستوى, عموما لا حرج فكل ما فعلته هو أنني أسأل بشكل لا يعجب المشرف كما يبدو.:29:
> كما أرى, تذكرني الوسمة " بمخالفة قانون حفظ الطاقة" في هذا المنتدى مثل الهرطقة في العصور الوسطى وأصبحت السمة العامة لكل ما لا يعجب البعض, ولكن ما أدراك أن كل ما تراه لا ينطبق على قانون حفظ الطاقة هو كذلك؟
> عموما ظننت أن تكون أسئلتي محط نقاش لكن يبدو أنني أناقش في المكان الخاطىء.


 
السيد ياسر حرارة 
في الحقيقة ليست لي علاقة بتقييمك سلبا .. وإن كنت فاعلا فتقييمي عادة ما يكون ايجابي. 
التقييمات السلبية والإيجابية تتداول بين الأعضاء ..

وليس في الأمر إعجاب :70:من عدمه ..
فالملتقى بفروعه يحمل الأراء المتناقضة والمختلفة .. 
فلسنا كمشرفين نصادر حق الرأي الآخر في إبداء وجهة النظر ..
 وللأخوة المتحاورين والمتناقشين إبداء آراءهم وتقييماتهم .. بعيدا عن كلمات نابية وتسفيه آراء وإسفاف ولجاجة .. 
وأرجو من الجميع المحافظة على حسن التصرف والتعامل مع الرأي الآخر بالإحترام ..


إن صاحب الموضوع ( الإختراع ) عليه التقدم إلى جهة علمية معتبرة والحصول على براءة لإختراعه لضمان حقه .. 
وإتحافنا به بعد تسجيله ..
 ومشاركتنا بالمعادلات والأسس العلمية لإختراعه..
وليس المطلوب التفاصيل الدقيقة للمعادلات والظروف الحدية وغيرها. 

ارجو للجميع التوفيق والسداد.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تم إعادة فتح الموضوع وأرجو ان تحمل النقاشات علم هندسي تبين كفاءة المحرك 
المدخلات والمخرجات والفاقد .. وليس إستخدام آليات قد تستهلك طاقات أكثر من مخرجاتها.

إن كفاءة اي نظام إذا كانت 100% فهذا يعني أن
Output = (Efficiency) X Input 
المدخلات = المخرجات.

وأرجو الرجوع إلى المواضيع ذات العلاقة بقانون حفظ الطاقة.


وأشكر الأخ المهندس محمد المصري على تواجده وإثراءه القسم بمداخلاته ومشاركاته ..
كما أرجو الإلتزام بأدبيات الحوار 
وإستخدام الأسلوب العلمي المنهجي الهندسي في إثبات صلاحية مثل هذه المحركات
فإسم الملتقى : ملتقى المهندسين العرب.​ 


> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> بارك الله فيك يا دكتور على المناقشة في موضوع المدعي الاختراع "فريد حماد"
> و فض النزاع بين الأعضاء
> ...


----------



## pic2007 (5 يونيو 2011)

*كان الله في عونك*



ياسر حرارة قال:


> ضحكت حين انقض تقييمي الى هذا المستوى, عموما لا حرج فكل ما فعلته هو أنني أسأل بشكل لا يعجب المشرف كما يبدو.
> كما أرى, تذكرني الوسمة " بمخالفة قانون حفظ الطاقة" في هذا المنتدى مثل الهرطقة في العصور الوسطى وأصبحت السمة العامة لكل ما لا يعجب البعض, ولكن ما أدراك أن كل ما تراه لا ينطبق على قانون حفظ الطاقة هو كذلك؟
> عموما ظننت أن تكون أسئلتي محط نقاش لكن يبدو أنني أناقش في المكان الخاطىء.



تحية طيبة أخي الفاضل

في الواقع لا يحتاج المشرف الى ذلك
فهناك جمع غفير مهمته وفائدته الوحيدة -بالنسبة لي - في هذا الملتقى هي تقييم كل من يحاول الخروج عن الخط العام للسير والمرسوم مسبقا فلا تتعب نفسك رجاءا لاحظ التالي:
تقييم العضو: سالب
قوة التقييم: صفر

مشكلة هذا العضو الوحيدة هي التجرؤ ومحاولة الحديث عن الطاقة المجانية فقط لا غير  
وشكرا.


----------



## pic2007 (5 يونيو 2011)

*عفوا هل هناك خطأ املائي*



د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> وليس إستخدام آليات قد تستهلك طاقات أكثر من مخرجاتها.
> 
> إن كفاءة اي نظام إذا كانت 100% فهذا يعني أن
> output = (efficiency) x input
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
سيدي الدكتور

في المشاركة السابقة لكم وردت العبارة التالية:
آليات قد تستهلك طاقات أكثر من مخرجاتها.

أم المقصود هو آليات قد تستهلك طاقات أكثر من مدخلاتها. فهل يوجد خطأ املائي هنا؟
وشكرا.


----------



## محمد.المصري (5 يونيو 2011)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تم إعادة فتح الموضوع وأرجو ان تحمل النقاشات علم هندسي تبين كفاءة المحرك
> المدخلات والمخرجات والفاقد .. وليس إستخدام آليات قد تستهلك طاقات أكثر من مخرجاتها.
> 
> ...



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

شكرا لك دكتور محمد على إعادة فتح الموضوع

و جزاك الله كل خير

بإذن الله سوف اعرض بعض التعليقات على هذا الموضوع

و شكرا


----------



## محمد.المصري (5 يونيو 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> أخي أحمد لم أستطيع مشاهدة الفيديو فهل يمكن شرح فكرة المحرك
> 
> كذلك أرجو الإجابة على الأسئلة الآتية
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أخي أحمد قد عرضت بعض الأسئلة العامة من عنوان الموضوع قبل النظر إلى الفيديو و هذه الأسئلة تبين طريقة التفكير في المواضيع قبل التوثيق تفكير مبدئي 
و هي كالتالي

هل يوجد اثبات له 
لأنه هو الحجة و البرهان فإذ لم يوجد فإنه يكون بلا توثيق أو اثبات فيكون حتمية الصحة(الاقناع) له مرفوضة 
و يبقي احتمال الصحة أو الخطأ 
و يبقي حتمية الخطأ

حيث التوثيق يكون اما بالاثبات النظري أو التجربة العلمية و مشاهدة ما يحتويه من الداخل لجهة معتمدة 

ثم السؤال الثالث يبين هل الفيديو يعتبر اثبات 
للحقيقة أقول أن الفيديو من قبل كان اثبات اما الآن في هذا العصر فإن حتمية كونه صحيح مستحيل و لكن يمكن أن يكون احتمال كونه صحيح عالي و لا يصل إلى ١٠٠%
لوجود حالات يفعل بها المستحيل باستخدام التقطيع و التركيب و برامج الجرافك بالإضافة إلى الخدع البصرية و غيرها .
فهذا المحرك الآن به احتمال أن يكون صحيح أم خطأ أو حتمية كونه خطأ
تقول بحسن النية فهذا لا يعني التصديق فحسن النية هو عدم الشك بغير دليل اي هي اما التصديق أو المحايدة 


اما السؤال الثاني فهو في لب الموضوع
ذكر اخ أحمد انه محافظ لقانون بقاء الطاقة فإذا كان ينتج طاقة فلابد أن تفقد الأرض طاقة مساوية لها في المقدار 
فأين هي و هل ستؤثر على حركة الأرض
تقول انها مثل الشمس لاتفقد طاقة أقول راجع كتب الخاصة بالنجوم لتعلم هل يفقد النجم طاقة أم لا

هذا إذا كان يعمل علي طاقة مستمدة من الأرض بأي طريقة 


هذه هي مبادئ أساسية حول أي واحد يدعي الاختراع

اما بعد ما ترى الفيديو فإن النقاش يختلف حيث نبدأ التفكير و التحليل حول ما قاله في الفيديو


نبدأ الآن في مناقشة موضوع "فريد حماد" بصفة خاصة على ما أظهره لنا من موضوعه في الفيديو

من الفيديو يمكن استنتاج الآتي

١_المحرك لا يدور من سكون
بل لابد من دفع في البدايه 

٢_وزن المحرك أصغر من ١٠ كيلو جرام (من ملاحظته و هو يحمله )

٣_حجم المحرك أصغر من ٠.٠٣ متر مكعب (بمقارنة ابعاد طوله بابعاد المحرك و اخذ ٢٠% منه كما قال )

٤_تزداد السرعة بمعدل يساوي معامل نيوتن "ليس اسمه كذلك و لكن هو ثابت الجذب العام " 
و هو ٦.٧ * ١٠ ^ -١١

٥_ كذلك يتأثر بقوة "يقصد عزم دوران " تساوي نفس القيمة

٦_كذلك يبقى محتويات الداخلة كما هي لفترة معينة (لم يذكر سبب تغيرها)

٧_السرعة تتضاعف في زمن تقريبا ٣٠ ثانية

٨_إذا أثرت بقوة صغيرة لا يتأثر سرعته كثيرا 

٩_يتغير سرعة المحرك بقدر بسيط في الفترة الزمنية التي قدرها ٨ دقائق 
١٠_يقول انه يستخدم مثبطات حتى لا تصل السرعة إلى الانهاية 

أرجو من اخ أحمد و اخ ياسر و غيرهم أن يشاركو في تعديل و اضافة إلى هذه العبارات

و سوف نلاحظ في هذة العبارات تناقضات و أخطاء عملية و أخطاء في المصطلحات

سوف أعرضها بإذن الله بعد التأكيد على هذة الاستنتاجات من الفيديو

و شكرا


----------



## SMART2TROY (5 يونيو 2011)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
أخي محمد المصري تحية طيبة

أشكرك على مشاركتك التي جاءت كما توقعنا منك مفيدة وذات قيمة , ورغم حزني مما حدث من قبل المشرفين على القسم, من غلق للموضوع غير مبرر.
أولا: أنا لا أقصد ان الشمس لا تفقد طاقة عند اشعاعها للضوء والحرارة, فلو قصدت ذلك المعنى فاني حتى لا استحق ان أكون خريج ابتدائية.
ما أقصده أن النقص في طاقة الشمس سيحدث بنفس المقدار سواء استفدنا من الطاقة الضوئية في الخلايا الشمسية أو لم نستفد والمثل , بالنسبة للاستفادة من القوى الكهرومغناطيسية للأرض، ان حركة المد والجزر تحدث دائما بسبب تأثير القمر, فهل لو استفدنا منها في توليد الطاقة سيقف المد والجزر أم سيقف القمر, ان القوى الطبيعية الهائلة والطاقات المرتبطة باحجام مهولة مثل الطاقات المستمدة من الاجرام السماوية وشئ بحجم الكرة الارضية وقواها الكهرومغناطيسية, أكبر بكثير من أن نتخيل أنها ستتأثر لو وجدنا طريقة لتحويل جزء منها لطاقة كهربائية أو ميكانيكة, ان مقدار تأثرها سيتم تجاهله, ان الكهرومغناطيسية سبب كما تعرف فهل استخدام هذا الاختراع سيوقف قلب الارض عن حركته. أنا لا يمكنني تخيل ذلك أبدأ

كما أشدد بعد اعتراض بعض الاعضاء على جملة (ليس مخالف لبقاء الطاقة) بان الاختراع كما يقول صاحبه يتحرك نتيجة استغلال قوى طبيعية وهي القوي الكهرومغناطيسية للأرض وهي قوى معترف بوجودها, وبالتالي فالاختراع مثله مثل المحاولات الأخرى التى تستغل القوى الطبيعية مثل الرياح والأمواج والتيارات الصاعدة وغير ذلك واذا كانت هذه المحاولات مخالفة لبقاء الطاقة فيمكننا ساعتها اتهام الاختراع بذلك.

أخي أرى أنك محق فيما تقوله عن اخطاء المخترع وأحب أن أخبرك بأنني وكل من استمعوا الى الفيديو لم نقتنع بظهوره بمظهر العالم العارف باصول الميكانيكا أو الفيزياء وصراحة لم نهتم,

انني لم أقل ان البروفسير فريد حماد أو الدكتور أو المهندس فريد حماد اخترع الة, وانما قلت المخترع فريد حماد,

ويجب أن نعرف أن المخترع مهما كانت عظمة اختراعاته لايشترط أن يكون عالما اكاديميا, غزير المعرفة, ولكن يشترط فيه أن يمتلك مخيلة واسعة و موهبة فطرية تحفزه الى البحث والمحاولة والتجربة وسؤال أهل العلم للوصول الى مبتغاه.

كون الأخ فريد ليس مقنع في ثوب العالم, ليس معناه بالضرورة فشله أو كذبه في اختراع الجهاز, ويمكنك ياأخي التحدث مع أي شخص تعرفه نجح له أختراع له علاقة بالميكانيكا أو الفيزياء لترى أنه رغم نجاحه في اختراع ما لم تخترعه أنت الا أن مستواه العلمي أقل منك كثيرا, ولا أقول ذلك على كل المخترعين ولكن أغلبهم وأنا أعلم هذا جيدا

جزاك الله خيرا
وبالتوفيق


----------



## zamalkawi (5 يونيو 2011)

smart2troy قال:


> وأحب أن أخبرك بأنني وكل من استمعوا الى الفيديو لم نقتنع بظهوره بمظهر العالم العارف باصول الميكانيكا أو الفيزياء وصراحة لم نهتم


لم تهتموا؟
يعني وضح لكم أنه يقول كلاما غير علمي، ولم يقدم أي إثبات
ورغم هذا تقول



smart2troy قال:


> لا اعرف كيف لم يتم نشر هذا العمل العظيم لمخترع مصري يسمى فريد حماد



اعذرني في قسوتي في الكلام ولكن ماذا تركت للعوام؟
أخي أنت مهندس ولست من العوام
فإذا كان هذا هو منطقك العلمي، فماذا نتوقع من العوام؟

بالمناسبة، كلمة عوام ليست سبة، كي لا يساء فهمي، ولكني أقصد بها من لم يتلقوا تعليما علميا أو هندسيا
فكما أنا عامي في المحاماة والتجارة والسياسة والدين، فأيضا المحامي والمحاسب والسياسي والداعية الديني عوام في الهندسة


----------



## pic2007 (5 يونيو 2011)

*تنبيه*

تحية طيبة
السادة الأفاضل

أرجو ألا يكون الهدف من هذا النقاش هو ليس فقط اثبات خطأ التصميم المذكور بل يتعداه الى محاولة اثبات خطأ وفشل نظريا وعمليا كل تصاميم آلات "الطاقة الحرة".

فمن أجل دحض كل ميدان الطاقة الحرة عمليا يكفي اثبات فشل أعمال السيد نيكولا تيسلا في هذا المجال، لكن السؤال الحقيقي: هل نمتلك الشجاعة للقيام بذلك؟ أم أننا نتحاشى حتى مجرد قراءة ما كتب السيد تيسلا؟

لم لا نأخذ الأمثلة الجيدة ونتدارسها بما أن الهدف نبيل {المعرفة لذاتها} ويستحق بعض التضحيات؟
ليس لأن تسلا يملك الشهود فقط وقد حضروا التجارب بل الأمر أبعد من ذلك.

عودة لموضوعنا:

لم أشاهد الفيديو حتى الآن لعدم توفر الوقت الكافي لذلك، أما ماهو مكتوب فقد أثار انتباهي التالي:

1- يقوم هذا النظام علي استغلال الشق المغناطيسي لقوي الجاذبية في المجال الأرضي فلا يحتاج إلي تغذية خارجية من منتجات الطاقة التقليدية – فهو نظام ذاتي التغذية.

ان كان ما يقوله المخترع صحيحا فكيف يقوم النظام بعملية "استغلال الشق المغناطيسي لقوى الجاذبية في المجال الأرضي"؟ كما يدعي هذا المخترع؟

فأين هذا اللاقط المفترض وجوده؟ وأين أخفاه؟

حتى أشاهد الفيديو، كما أني لست بصدد كشف "سر الاختراع" لذلك ما زلت محايدا حتى الآن وشكرا.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (5 يونيو 2011)

تم تعديل العنوان ليتطابق مع ما ورد في الفيديو هذا اولا ، 
وثانيا : هذا المحركات التي تعمل بالجاذبية الأرضية .. والدائمة الحركة .. تكررت في القسم ويمكن البحث والحصول العديد من المواضيع المشابهة ..
ثالثا : إن تكرار الموضوع ومحتواه ومنهجه تستدعي غلق او دمج أو حذف الموضوع . 

رابعا : ارجو ان يستمر الحوار العلمي الهندسي .. فهناك حقائق علمية ( هندسية) تعتبر أولية 
وبالرجوع إليها يتضح عدم جدوى مثل هذه المحركات .. ولكن ساترك الموضوع مفتوحا لأتحقق من الوصول إلى 
ما ينقض قانون حفظ الطاقة.

تحياتي للجميع.


----------



## SMART2TROY (5 يونيو 2011)

العوام

ان اديسون كان من العوام بالنسبة لماكس بلانك ورغم ذلك هو من اخترع المصباح الكهربائي.

ان مخترع العجلة وهي من اعظم اختراعات البشرية كانت من العوام حيث لم يكن هناك منهج علمي لاي شئ أصلا في القرون الأولى.

ان مكتشف اشعة اكس كان من العوام بالنسبة لمدام كوري.

ان اعظم المهندسين الانشائيين في التاريخ وهو مهندس الاهرامات يعتبر من العوام الان على المستوى الاكاديمي بالنسبة لمهندس درس علوم الهندسة الانشائية الحديثة ورغم ذلك لم يصل أى بناء حتى الان الى عبقرية*هندسة الاهرامات.
ان مخترع الشكل المميز لجناح الطائرة كان من العوام بالنسبة لعلماء ميكانيكا الموائع الموجودين في تلك الايام.

ان مخترع اول جهاز ليزر كان يعتبر من العوام اذا ما قورن بشرودنجر.

ان معظم الابتكارات في السيارات على مدى تاريخها جاءت من العوام ثم أصبحت اختراعتهم علما يدرس ليصبح فيه علماء.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (5 يونيو 2011)

بدأنا ندخل في جدليات غير علمية 
تعريف الإنسان ، الشخص العامي ، الإنسان الجاهل ، الذكي iq


هل ندخل في تعاريف لا طائل منها هنا . لقد رجوت الجميع الإلتزام بالمنهج الهندسي العلمي ..
ما بالنا نحن هكذا ..نتصيد الأخطاء العامة ، ونجادل في اللغة .. وغيرها ..
بينما كمهندسين ينبغي لنا ان نتطرق لما ينفع ويفيد .. 

إنها لطامة كبرى .. واعجبي .. 
أشغلنا أنفسنا بالترهات .. تركنا الأمور العظام .. وأشغلنا أنفسنا الصغائر..


----------



## SMART2TROY (5 يونيو 2011)

(يعمل بقوة الجاذبية الارضية) كيف

وهذه أول مرة اسمع عن قوة قوة قوة الجاذبية الارضية

ويبدو ان السيد المشرف لا يكن اي احترام للاعضاء

فهو يغلق الموضوع وقت مايشاء, ويفتحه وقت مايشاء, ويدمجه ويلغيه حتى وقت مايشاء, ويطردنا من الملتقى وقت مايشاء, وكأننا ندخل الى قهوة أو كافتيريا يمكن لصاحبها ان يغلقها في أي وقت يشاء. 

ان ما يفعله السيد المشرف المعظم لا يسمى الا تعسف وعدم احترام للأخرين


----------



## zamalkawi (5 يونيو 2011)

smart2troy قال:


> العوام
> 
> ان اديسون كان من العوام بالنسبة لماكس بلانك ورغم ذلك هو من اخترع المصباح الكهربائي.
> 
> ...



يبدو أن هناك سوء فهم
فكلمة العوام ليست سبة
وكذلك لا يوجد ما يمنع أن يأتي أحد من العوام ليبتكر ابتكارا لم يسبقه إليه أحد من فطاحل العلم
فالابتكار والأفكار رزق من الله
العلم فقط يصقل الأفكار، ولكنه لا ينشؤها

أما المخترع في هذا الموضوع فأنا لا أعرف هل هو من العوام أن أنه فني أو مهندس، ولكن هذا ليس ما أقصده، فكما ذكرت لا يوجد ما يمنع أن يخترع أحد العوام

ما قصدته تحديدا كان أنت يا سيد smart2troy
فأنت تقول أنك مهندس، ورغم هذا تتعامل مع الخبر تعامل العوام
فالمخترع يقول، بإقرارك، كلاما ليس علميا وتقول لم أهتم
والمخترع يقول أن المحرك لا يستمد أي قوة إلا قوة الجاذبية الأرضية، وهذا مخالف لمبدأ حفظ الطاقة، وأنت صدقته، بالظبط كما يفعل العوام
والمخترع لم يضع أي إثباتات، وإنما ذكر كلاما مرسلا، ورغم هذا صدقته، كأي عامي
والمخترع وضع فيديو، وهذا الفيديو لمن يهتم بالتدقيق والتوثيق العلمي لا يبين أي شيء، ورغم هذا صدقت الفيديو بالضبط كما بفعل العوام الذين لا يفرق معهم التدقيق والتوثيق

ولمنع إساءة الفهم، كلمة عوام ليست سبة، وأنا عامي في مجالات كثيرة، ولا أسب نفسي!!
ولكن المقصود هو أنك رغم أنك مهندس تصرفت كالعوام
بل على العكس، فالعوام الغير متحيزون لن يقولوا شيئا عن هذا الاختراع وسيتركون الكلام للمتخصصين

أخي، من المفترض أن نتمتع نحن، المهندسي والعلميين، بالتفكير العلمي، فإن لم نتمتع به نحن، فمن يتمتع به إذا؟؟
هذه نصيحة قبل أن تكون نقدا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (5 يونيو 2011)

الموضوع مغلق وذلك :
1- لخروجه عن الهدف 
2- لوجود مواضيع مشابهة.
3- النتيجة سوف تكون واحدة بإستحالة مثل هذه المحركات
4- مشاركات مخالفة لقوانين الملتقى



> .
> *6- **احترام المشرفين و الأعضاء و عدم الإساءة لهم بشكل علني داخل أقسام الملتقى .*
> *7- **يرجى الابتعاد عن تكرار طرح نفس الموضوع في أكثر من **قسم من الأقسام وذلك **باستخدام خاصية البحث قبل طرح الموضوع الجديد للتأكد أن **الموضوع لم يتم طرحه من قبل **وعدم التطرق إلى أي مواضيع تختص بطرق وكيفية تجاوز البروكسي ، أو التطرق لبرامج الهكر و الاختراق .*


----------

